# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg  4.- 5. August 2012

## schiene

*Amazing Thailand - 4. und 5. August 2012*
Amazing Thailand - zum Staunen und Genießen. Das Gelände rund um die historische Sala Thai im Bad Homburger Kurpark lädt auch in diesem Jahr wieder zu einem Besuch ein. Mehr als 50 verschiedene Stände bieten ein üppiges und abwechslungsreiches Angebot für die ganze Familie. Lassen Sie sich entführen in eine bunte und exotische Welt von thailändischer Kunst und Kultur und genießen Sie das verlockende Angebot der thailändischen Küche. Sammeln Sie Eindrücke und informieren sich über die schönsten Urlaubsziele in Thailand. Die golden funkelnde Sala-Thai in der grünen Oase des Kurparks bietet die einzigartige Kulisse für ein abwechslungsreiches Kulturprogramm.

Die Königlich Thailändische Botschaft, das Königlich Thailändische Generalkonsulat, das thailändische Fremdenverkehrsbüro, die Fluggesellschaft Thai Airways International sowie die Kur- und Kongreß-GmbH Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe laden Sie am 4. und 5. August 2012 jeweils von 11 bis 20 Uhr nach Bad Homburg ein. Lassen Sie sich inspirieren und machen Sie Urlaub unter Freunden.

Thailand und Bad Homburg – freundschaftlich verbunden seit mehr als 100 Jahren, seitdem König Rama V. von Siam in Homburg Genesung fand und der Stadt als Dank die erste Sala-Thai schenkte.
http://www.amazing-thailand-bad-homburg.de/

----------


## Enrico

Wir sind gewiss wieder dabei. Hab das Hotel schon angeschrieben... ::

----------


## schiene

Ich werde mir die zwei Tage frei einplanen.Ist immer wieder eine gute gelegenheit paar Bekannte aus ganz Deutschland 
zu treffen.Gibts im Forum noch Member die kommen wollen??

----------


## Robert

Evtl Ja und wohl Sonntag, steh aber noch nicht 100% fest

----------


## Enrico

Also wir kommen nun ziemlich sehr sicher am Freitag und bleiben bis Sonntag. So wie es nun aussieht auch im Hotel. So sind wir wieder sehr nah am Gelände und ich kann die Termine auf Abends im Hotel legen.

----------


## schiene

Das Wetter soll laut Vorhersage schön werden!!Wäre ja ein Wunder wenns mal nicht bissel regnen würde!!!
Wir werden am Samstag gegen 12:30 da sein.

----------


## Enrico

Pünktlich zum Mittag. Wir sind spätestens Freitag 17 Uhr vor Ort.

----------


## Enrico

Fahr mal mit einer Frau, die Bad Homburg nun 6 Jahre kennt! Die Koffer stapeln sich! Dieses Jahr kann es glaube auch schneien und wir sind vorbereitet  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ist mir für ein Wochenende zu weit. Außerdem ist bei uns am Sonntag "Tag der Blasmusik" wo wir einen Frühschoppen spielen.

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr ist einiges besser geworden. Mehr Stände, die Laufwege sind nun mit Matten belegt, also wenn es regnet waten wir nicht im Schlamm. Nachteil, ich habe das Gefühl die Plätze zum sitzen sind weniger geworden. Aber so sieht heute alles danach aus, das es ab morgen gut losgehen kann. Preise für Mieten sind wohl schon wieder gestiegen, aber das bekam ich nur am Rande mit. 

Also, biss morgen an alle die kommen und man liest sich. Bilder folgen dann auch noch, aber heute nicht mehr, bin etwas angenüchtert :Verlegen:

----------


## schiene

War gestern noch bei uns in der Gartenkneipe und bin gerad aufgestanden.jetzt nen Kaffee,geduscht und dann werden wir 
so gegen 12 Uhr losfahren.

----------


## Robert

Wir waren auch mal wieder da und habe dort Erich und Enrico nebst anhang getroffen, 
Samlack ist auch mal an mir vorbeigehuscht, aber sie war so schnell, daß ich Sie nicht ansprechen konnte...

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr fand ich es richtig gut und auch so sehr angenehm. Habe dieses Jahr sehr viele Leute getroffen, viele auch die schon Jahre nicht mehr in Bad Homburg waren und fast alle waren begeistert. Wenn das so weitergeführt wird, freue ich mich auf 2014.

Einzige was vergessen wurde dieses Jahr: Getränke von Kaffee bis einfach nur Wasser.

----------


## Robert

> Einzige was vergessen wurde dieses Jahr: Getränke von Kaffee bis einfach nur Wasser.


Ich habe vorhin beim Gehen eine Verkäuferin an einem Stand Wasser ausschenken sehen, 
da hat wohl jemand noch reagiert...

----------


## schiene

@Robert
hättest dich ja mal melden können wenn du vor Ort warst.....

- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Hier mal paar Bilder vom Samstag.Das Fest war bei bestem Wetter sehr gut besucht.Es gab mehr Verkaufsstände und diesmal waren Plastiklaufwege
ausgelegt um den Rasen vom Kurpark zu schonen.Auch wurde das Bier diesmal nicht in Flaschen Verkauft sondern es gab Plastikbecher 0,3 Liter zum
Preis von 3,00 Euro.Wenn ich nicht irre kostet letztes Jahr die kleine Fl.Singha 3,50 Euro.










- - - Aktualisiert - - -

die Kids konnten sich bemalen lassen und auch das kulturelle Programm war den anderen Jahren gegenüber
etwas abgeändert.

----------


## schiene

Alles in allem wars ein schöner Tag,nur der Strafzettel wegen falschem Parken war ärgerlich.




klar,laut Gesetzt (das rote Auto)stehen wir im Parkverbot,aber es wurde niemand und nix behindert und wir haben 
für 4 Std.Parken 6,- Euro bezahlt.Etwas mehr Kulanz an einem Tag wo es in ganz Bad Homburg kaum Parkplätze gibt
wäre netter.Ich würde es verstehen wenn Autos Einfahrten behindern,auf Fußwegen parken aber so?
Naja,was solls. ..

----------


## Robert

> @Robert
> hättest dich ja mal melden können wenn du vor Ort warst.....


Wir haben bei Enrico gesessen...

----------


## schiene

> Wir haben bei Enrico gesessen...


na,dann warst ihr vielleicht gerade unterwegs und wir haben uns verfehlt....

----------


## Enrico

Übrigens geht nun das Hochladen mehrerer Bilder auf einmal. Habs hiermit getestet

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, genieße die Zeit wo die Kinder noch an Dir hängen. Mit 18 Jahren sind sie dann weg und Du siehst sie wenns gut geht einmal im Monat.

----------


## Robert

Der Thread scheint kaputt zu sein, man landet kann seite 3 nicht aufrufen!

----------


## Enrico

> Der Thread scheint kaputt zu sein, man landet kann seite 3 nicht aufrufen!


Hm, kann keinen Fehler feststellen...

----------


## schiene

> Hm, kann keinen Fehler feststellen...


war bei mir auch,nach deinem postig ging es wieder..

----------


## Enrico

Möglicherweise weil ich paar Beiträge abgetrennt habe. Ich behalte das mal im Auge...

----------

